

Adobe Photoshop Express goes free - ideas101

Flickr and Facebook allow you to share photos online, and desktop programs like Picasa, iPhoto and Photoshop Elements let you make the pictures look good before you upload. But starting today with its new Photoshop Express site, Adobe is putting the two together.<p>After signing up for the free site at www.photoshop.com/express, members can upload their images and then edit them with Adobe’s simplified set of point-and-click controls for red-eye removal, cropping, exposure, saturation and other functions. Users can group images into Web albums and post them to popular social networking sites, all from within Photoshop Express.
======
bouncingsoul
This is news.

But why didn't you just submit the link instead of copying spiel from either a
press release or this NY Times page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/technology/personaltech/27...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/technology/personaltech/27adobe.html)

I think you should delete this and just submit the link proper.

